# MAC gingerly, margin, melba or peachykeen?



## xcoco (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I am hesitating between MAC gingerly, margin, melba and peachykeen blush. I am looking for a neutral peachy/orange blush that looks like a bronzer but that can also look bright if i layer it.
Which one would you recommend?
Thank you


----------



## kariii (Nov 19, 2009)

Peachykeen is my favorite out of those three.


----------



## sarzio (Nov 20, 2009)

Peachykeen is my favourite... but I don't know if it will perform the bronzing function you are looking for...

I don't know if you've seen them all in person... but I have a picture and swatch of peachykeen incase you haven't...

005.JPG (image)

006.JPG (image)


----------



## iluvmac (Nov 20, 2009)

Gingerly or Margin. Peachykeen and Melba are pinkier, not similar to a bronzer at all.


----------



## User42 (Nov 20, 2009)

Peachykeen is a gorgeous color but I don't think it gives a bronzy effect...
I don't own the other ones, but for the swatches I've seen, I'd go with Gingerly.


----------



## xcoco (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## highonmac (Nov 22, 2009)

Gingerly for sure, peachykeen is two pinky peach.


----------

